# The New Turning Wood with Richard Raffan (2008)



## jap

thanks, i read his book with the same title and liked it also


----------



## OnlyJustME

I will surely have to check it out since i just recently started turning. Thanks


----------



## Kreegan

I wrote this review almost 3 months ago, and it's amazing to me how often I go back and watch this DVD and pick up something new. There are people who are good at what they do and there are people who are good at teaching, but it's fairly rare in my opinion to find people who are both. Richard Raffan definitely is good at both.


----------

